# The Division - kaufen oder nicht?



## ShadowDoom (3. Juni 2016)

Hi,

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir The Division zulegen sollte. Könnt ihr das empfehlen? 
Da mich keiner mag und ich keine Freunde habe, bin ich meistens Solo unterwegs, ist das ein Problem oder kann man trotzdem Spaß haben?
Habe außerdem eine GTX 660 Ti drin, reicht das für Medium Settings?

Gruß
ShadowDoom


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Juni 2016)

ShadowDoom schrieb:


> Da mich keiner mag und ich keine Freunde habe, bin ich meistens Solo unterwegs



Autsch ^^

OnTopic: Wenn dir das Gameplay zusagt, auf jeden Fall! Lässt sich wunderbar solo spielen und bis Level 30 macht es ja auch eine Menge Spaß.


----------



## Vordack (3. Juni 2016)

Also die Solokampagne ca. 30 Stunden bringen alleine schon Spaß.

Danach kannst Du Dir für die DZ ja von einer deutschen Firma die ich aus werbetechnischen Gründen nicht nennen möchte ja einen Cheat kaufen so daß Du auch da solo abrocken kannst


----------



## ShadowDoom (3. Juni 2016)

Ja, das klingt doch schonmal ganz gut, danke


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also die Solokampagne ca. 30 Stunden bringen alleine schon Spaß.
> 
> Danach kannst Du Dir für die DZ ja von einer deutschen Firma die ich aus werbetechnischen Gründen nicht nennen möchte ja einen Cheat kaufen so daß Du auch da solo abrocken kannst



30 h ?? Sag mal hast Du dabei ne Runde Speed reingeschmissen ? Ich hab locker die doppelte Zeit bis zum SP-Endgame gebraucht. Hab aber auch alle Nebenjobs mitgenommen und mir auch Zeit für Aus- und Umrüstung genommen.


----------



## Vordack (3. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 30 h ?? Sag mal hast Du dabei ne Runde Speed reingeschmissen ? Ich hab locker die doppelte Zeit bis zum SP-Endgame gebraucht. Hab aber auch alle Nebenjobs mitgenommen und mir auch Zeit für Aus- und Umrüstung genommen.



Ich meine das waren ca. 30 Stunden. Wenn Du mit Nebenjobs die ganzen Sammeljobs meinst, die habe ich nur mitgenommen wenn sie auf dem Weg der Missionen waren. Ich habe wirklich nicht gerusht, allerdings nehme ich mir beim Hochleveln nur Zeit für aus und  Umrüsten wenn es nötig ist - und das war es irgendwie nicht. Erst ab Level 30 verbringe ich viel Zeit damit mir Gedanken zu machen welches Equip ich trage.

Und wenn ich Speed einschmeissen würde, dann bei etwas anderem als nem Game 

edit: Vlcht warns auch 40, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, ist schon so lange her


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2016)

Speed hat nur gerade so gut zu Deinem Spieletempo gepaßt.   Ich hab mir auch alle Telefonaufzeichnungen angehört und Sammelobjekte angesehen. Gehört für mich zur Immersion dazu.  Kann nicht verstehen wenn man ein Spiel so schnell wie möglich hinter sich bringen will.


----------



## Vordack (3. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Speed hat nur gerade so gut zu Deinem Spieletempo gepaßt.   Ich hab mir auch alle Telefonaufzeichnungen angehört und Sammelobjekte angesehen. Gehört für mich zur Immersion dazu.  Kann nicht verstehen wenn man ein Spiel so schnell wie möglich hinter sich bringen will.



Musst Du auch nicht  Für mich ist das motivierendste an einem Spiel die Charakterentwicklung und da helfen mir Telefonaufzeichnungen wenig. Hätte Ubisoft Missionen gemacht ala "Sammle alle Telefonaufzeichnungen. Pro Zehn Stück kiegst Du 5 PCs und wenn Du alle hast als Belohnung noch mal 100 PCs", dann hätte ich sie mit Sichereheit gemacht


----------

